

Android ‘Jelly Bean’ comes after Ice Cream Sandwich - trotsky
https://thisismynext.com/2011/09/09/android-jelly-bean/?rumor

======
jinushaun
Sounds like merging the phone and tablet branches was tougher than expected.
Author claims that many "game-changing" Ice Cream Sandwoch features were
pushed back to Jelly Bean.

